# SS Brilliant Star



## Kerrysue

Clutching at straws here! does anyone have any information or pictures of the above deep sea tug from the late 1800's. One of my ancstors was the ships captain and I would like to know more if anyone can help please?


----------



## ray1buck1

If this is the one your after there is a picture, a paddle tug at http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/brilliantstar1876.htmlDependant on what your you require the Crew agreements should be in the NUM canada http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=76388

There are also a few in the TNA Kew 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...xtrestriction=BT+99&hdnsorttype=Reference&j=1

Ray


----------



## eriskay

J. Readhead, Shipbuilders of South Shields, Tyneside, built a tug (308 tons) in 1876 for R. Strong & others, their yard No. 120, Official Number 76388. She was broken up in 1906. I wonder if this could be what you are looking for ?


----------



## davidships

http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/brilliantstar1876.html will reach the page


----------

